# what kind of duck? (pics)



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

my dad and i shot this duck and were wondering what it is. is it a cross breed or a duck i have never seen. :huh:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

its a really young drake mallard


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*DEAD Duck.*

:beer:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

its not a mallard i dont think, theres no white on it. i shot a small mallard today also and there was no comparision the two is different


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

here is the pic of the belly


----------



## ksfowler (Oct 4, 2007)

Cross between a Mallard and a Black Duck


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

That's what I'd say, black/mallard cross. There becoming more prevalant I guess.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

ksfowler said:


> Cross between a Mallard and a Black Duck


B-I-N-G-O
Hybrid for the wall :wink:


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Id get that baby mounted.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

_ * Mallard x American Black Duck Anas rubripesMallards and American Black Ducks are very closely related, and hybrids are increasingly common. This has led to intense debate concerning the possible "swamping" of the Black Duck by the abundant Mallard and questions asked as to how the Black Duck can be protected. Saving the increasingly uncommon Black Duck has more to do with habitat protection than simply attempting to cull Mallards though. Black Ducks and Mallards were historically kept separated by habitat preference, with the dark-plumaged Black Ducks having a selective advantage in shaded forest pools in eastern North America, and the lighter plumaged Mallards in the brighter, more open prairie and plains lakes. Since the mid 1800s though deforestation in the east, and tree planting on the plains, has broken down this habitat separation, leading to the high levels of hybridisation now seen. How this could be reversed though is going to be a matter of intense study - and huge sums of money&#8230;_

http://10000birds.com/hybrid-mallards.htm/

(Look under the hen mallard pics and there ya go)


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

must be a cross I didn't sea the dark belly


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks bandman, yea when i got home i took pics and went right into the freezer, hes goin on my wall for sure


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

Bandman, thank you for posting that website. That was one of the coolest collections of pictures of hybrids I have seen. I really enjoyed the different looks of the mallards.


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

Mallard/Black duck hybrid. I shot one last year.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

definitely a black cross. we shoot a couple a year here. that one there is more black than he is mallard.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow, wood duck/mallard and green wing teal/mallard are two things I didn't think happened. That's crazy.


----------



## vscogin (Oct 31, 2007)

I think that is a Mottled duck. There are a lot of them here in Louisiana. They stay here year round.Usually seen in pairs and are very wary ducks and fine eating...good luck...be careful


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

vscogin said:


> I think that is a Mottled duck. There are a lot of them here in Louisiana. They stay here year round.Usually seen in pairs and are very wary ducks and fine eating...good luck...be careful


american black duck and mottled duck are classified as different ducks....but they look nearly identical. I think the main difference is their location/migration habits.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

shiawassee_kid said:


> vscogin said:
> 
> 
> > I think that is a Mottled duck. There are a lot of them here in Louisiana. They stay here year round.Usually seen in pairs and are very wary ducks and fine eating...good luck...be careful
> ...


Bandman is correct...(As usual!) Mallard/Black cross! Definatly not a Mottled duck! They are much lighter in color and of course no Green on the head! I would put that one on the wall as well!


----------



## collarcatcher (Jan 26, 2006)

like many of you said, "mallard x black" hybrid. here in the mid-Atlantic
we see a few each winter. every one i've seen appeared more black duck
than mallard.Like some others said, "one for the wall".
Hybrid dabbling ducks are pretty neat all around. best looker i ever saw was an american wigeon x gadwall...i still wish i had a better camera set-up back then. on the other end of the spectrum, saw a GW teal x BW teal once that was just plain scary looking!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Mallard x Black Duck. That's for sure a black duck body and color and head, with a hint of drake mallard green on that head.

They say that a high percentage of "black ducks" have mallard blood in them.

Nice duck,
Good work and great pics,
Dan


----------

